# Una tarde por Cochabamba



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

La emigracion de empresas y clase media de La Paz hacia Santa Cruz y Cochabamba han dado como resultado el desarrollo urbano de los sectores mas acomodados de esas dos ciudades y eso va a seguir a menos que Evo reviente la economia de Bolivia. La Paz en sus sectores de clase media que son bien pequeños ya no tiene para donde crecer por la topografia de la zona en las que estan, la convulsion politica y bloqueos han contribuido a que La Paz pierda peso dentro de la economia de Bolivia en general.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Emmm, bueno, creo que son relativamente parejas las ciudades, el Skyline no lo es todo, por ejm. Madrid es 1000000 veces mas moderna y desarrollada que muchas ciudades que tienen 1000000 veces mas skyline. Ademas nuestras ciudades estan en un proceso de modernizacion relativamente rapido. Mejor no entrar en comparaciones.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

No puedo juzgar Madrid por que no conosco, Pero alguno de ustedes ha estado en Milano? pues yo fui a Milano de Paseo en el 2004 y no es gran cosa que digamos, mucha cosa Vieja de manera exagerada tiene sus partes feas, y otras regular, algunas pasables, lo que me agrado su plaza que esta en frente de la catedral Duomo, despues le falta modernidad , en el orden tampoco estan bien que digamos, lo que es limpiesa cuando menos estan bien. Yo tengo la idea que Madrid (capital de España) es algo como milano, pero con la diferencia que hay mas diferencia por ser una capital, aunque me pueda equivocar por que no conosco, pero tengo una idea por ejemplo que Sao paulo , Buenos aires pueda que sean mas ciudades que muchas europeas, hasta el df de México.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Entra los threads de Madrid, mira su sistema de metro, su aeropuerto, y sus autopistas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yo conozco Cochabamba, y lo de las fotos es solo una zona de esa ciudad, el resto no es nada extraordinario.

El aeropuerto es espeluznante, es una ciudad normal. Y con un tràfico que no deja de merecer un 4 puntos.

Mas grande obviamente que Arequipa, pero no es bueno comparar ciudades (y menos en este foro).

En lo demàs es una ciudad respetable, llena de una cultura interesante y con buena perspectiva a futuro. Le falta progresar pero es bonita.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

ummmm y como se podria mostrar toda la ciudad? Que thread muestra una ciudad en su totalidad? pues casi ninguno Ni los de USA. 

Como ya dije la ciudad es grande no tiene un centro bien delimitado eso se ve en unas fotos (decenas de edificios dispersos por la ciudad) y ya mencione solo saque fotos de Cochabamba, pocas de Cala Cala que es un poco mas grande.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Alfredo, eres Boliviano ? o fuiste de turista?? No hay afàn de menospreciarla. Es una ciudad con sus encantos. En todo caso tu thread es muy bueno y las fotos bastante bien logradas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

weno weno weno, cochabamba es una ciudad como TODAS LAS CIUDADES x lo menos en el caso peruano y latino con sus partes lindas y tambien feas, y tampoco hay que decir por que no se muestra toda la ciudad o acaso no siempre nosotros mostramos lo mejor de una de nuestras ciudades, en fin estamos en el tercer mundo no esperemos que una ciudad sea toda WOW.
Siempre en toda ciudad latina hay mucho por criticar.

Pero de todas maneras espero conocer algun dia bolivia me parece un pais muy hermoso.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

*Mas fotos.....*

*PALACIO PORTALES*










*ESTADIO JORGE WILSTERMAN*










*TEMPLO MORMON, EN LA CIMA UNA ESTATUA DE UN ANGEL HECHA EN ORO, VALORIZADA EN 20 MILLONES DE $*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El hosted de tripod no permite ver las fotos fuera de su contexto, por favor editar


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, esos barrios de Cochabamaba sí que son bonitos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Una estatua de 20 millones de dolares ???? eso lo dudo...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues crèelo Rafìn, ya que acà en Guayaquil igual dijeron que el angelito que està sobre el templo mormòn de esta ciudad costaba lo mismo!! el diseño es muy similar pero el àngel es igualito


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Pues crèelo Rafìn, ya que acà en Guayaquil igual dijeron que el angelito que està sobre el templo mormòn de esta ciudad costaba lo mismo!! el diseño es muy similar pero el àngel es igualito


ohhh ¡¡¡ entonces esa religion mormonica debe ser de la mas "popis", gastarse $ 20 millones en una estatuita y todavia en un pais como Bolivia con toda la pobreza que hay alla, una real cachetada a la miseria no solo de Bolivia sino a todos los pobres. Bueno pero para que me hago paltas estamos en L.A. la region con la brecha economica mas alta del mundo, donde unos pocos aglutinan casi toda la riqueza y el resto SoBrEvive :doh:


----------



## COCHALO (Dec 4, 2008)

BUEN THREAD:lol:,,, x q se comparan tanto?


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

alfredovasquezm said:


>





alfredovasquezm said:


> *PALACIO PORTALES*


Estas dos tomas son bonitos ejemplos de una ciudad antigua y a la vez moderna.

Aunque me encanta más el palacio.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

COCHALO said:


> BUEN THREAD:lol:,,, x q se comparan tanto?


pa que revives threads virtualmente muertos XD!!!

si ya hay otro de cbba por que mejor no actualizas ese...

:ancient:

:weird:

Quien sera al que le gustan hacer comparaciones ja ja ja SSL

:clown:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

alfredovasquezm said:


> ummmm y como se podria mostrar toda la ciudad? Que thread muestra una ciudad en su totalidad? pues casi ninguno Ni los de USA.
> 
> Como ya dije la ciudad es grande no tiene un centro bien delimitado eso se ve en unas fotos (decenas de edificios dispersos por la ciudad) y ya mencione solo saque fotos de Cochabamba, pocas de Cala Cala que es un poco mas grande.


en Agosto viajo a Cbba y voy a poner muchas fotos de zonas de todo calibre je je como la cancha el prado blanco galindo alalay el centro etc etc... cbba es mas que calacala y las zonas de edificios XD!!!


----------



## COCHALO (Dec 4, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> en Agosto viajo a Cbba y voy a poner muchas fotos de zonas de todo calibre je je como la cancha el prado blanco galindo alalay el centro etc etc... cbba es mas que calacala y las zonas de edificios XD!!!


pues IesUA y yo iremos al peru creo q antes q tu....para hacer lo mismo.....espero q compartamos fotos de todo calibre,,,, mucho mas alla de la catedral, aunq no sera necesario ir tanto, pues ya conozco buena parte


----------

